# Delaware SPCA Sussex County



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Just came across this beautiful dog on the Delaware, Sussex County SPCA site. The site had the following information posted, "_This handsome guy is about 1 yr. old. His owner could no longer take care of him. He is sweet and friendly, and ready for a new home. We are currently taking applications. If you are interested in this dog, please call the shelter at 302 856-6361 to make sure he is still available. This information was current as of 10/25/2012._" 

I've been to this shelter several times to drop off supplies and it is well maintained, but would definitely be overwhelming to a golden. I imagine he'll have that beautiful golden smile once he finds his new forever home.

We have adopted several animals throughout my lifetime from Delaware pet shelters and have found it to be an easy process. Here is what I found on the website:

_*All dog and cat adoptions through the Delaware SPCA include neutering, microchipping, a free wellness exam through a participating veterinarian and initial distemper and rabies shots. Cats are given a feline leukemia test and dogs over six months of age are given a heartworm test prior to adoption. Adoption fees for dogs and puppies 6 months of age and up is $100 and up, while young puppies are $150 and up. All animals are spayed or neutered prior to adoption. Spaying or neutering your pet through a veterinarian can cost hundreds of dollars. So not only are you giving a deserving animal a loving home and getting neutering and microchipping services at a fraction of what it would cost elsewhere - you are also supporting the Delaware SPCA and its mission of preventing cruelty to our four-legged friends. Come Visit Us!

 The shelter is located on Rt. 113 approximately 1 1/2 miles south of the Rt. 9 intersection in Georgetown, Delaware. SHELTER HOURS Monday - Wednesday - Friday: 10 am - 5 pm Tuesday - Thursday: 10 am - 7 pm Saturday: 10 am - 4 pm Adoptions and showings end 1/2 hour before close. *_


----------

